# '06 Party Pics



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Those food items are fantastic! It is clear that you put a lot of thought, time, and effort into that. Bravo!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

nice! i was impressed with all the costumes, my friends think they are all too cool for costumes


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Tallula: What a great set up! The decor and food are fantastic!! My favorites are the samara (nice touch adding the video tape!) and the spider victim! 

One question, to the left of the spider victim I see you have a large Freddy poster. May I ask where you got that? We’ve been looking for one.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments you guys! Mrs. Leatherface I bought the Freddy poster at a local record store called Hastings, but you can buy the exact same poster on www.allposters.com for $16.99. If you don't already have one you can also buy a life size cardboard stand up of Freddy on www.hollywoodmegastore.com.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Tallula...just really enjoyed your pictures!! Sat here laughing at that toliet seat....really a neat idea!! Your food tables were just wonderful, very colorful and creative with a nice selection of goodies...bet your guests loved it!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

I love "Mr. Meat Head"

Great Idea!


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

the autopsy set is a great idea! Might have to try something similar.


----------



## witchy woman (Aug 16, 2006)

how do you make the bloody mary dip?


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Bloody Mary Dip: Serve w/veggies, crackers or chips, (I used mine as a spread) 
3 C cream cheese (softened)
1/2 C V8 juice
1/3 C tomato puree
1 large green bell pepper, finely minced
1/2 C finely minced onion
1/3 C finely minced celery
1/3 C mayonnaise
horseradish, lemon juice, tabasco, salt and pepper to taste.

Mix all in food processor, then add in horseradish, lemon juice, tabasco, salt and pepper to taste.
*I found that this doesn't fit in the normal small size food processor that most of us have. I had to do it in 2-3 batches or you could probably use your blender.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Great food items!

DB


----------

